# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: شبکه کردن چندین کامپیوتر بدون ست کردن ip  فقط با سوئیچ

## امیر مهرشاد

سلام دوستان اگر یه سوئیچ 8 پورت داشته باشم صرف اینکه کلاینت ها به سوئیچ وصل شن شبکن یا نه من یجایی دیدم آی پی ها رو هم چککردم دیدم اتوماته حالا اگر یک نودی بخواد یک نود دیگه  ای رو هم ببینه فقط باصدا زدن اسم نود میسره یا راه دیگری هست ؟ 


ممنون

----------


## mehdiomnia

اگر سوئیچ فقط خیر شبکه نیستن
 اما در همین سوئیچ یه مودم adsl بزنی شبکه میشن بدون دادن آی پی چرا که مودم های ا د س ل همشون سرویس dhcp خودشون دارن

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

dhcp  در ویندوز سون چطوری باید فعالش کنم در xp  بلدم میخوام خودم رنج آی پی بدم

----------


## mehdiomnia

> dhcp  در ویندوز سون چطوری باید فعالش کنم در xp  بلدم میخوام خودم رنج آی پی بدم


 دقیقا بگو 
چه دستگاههایی داری ؟
چندتا داری ؟
هدفت چیه  و میخای چیکار کنی تا بشه بهترین راه حل بهت داد
dhcp روی ویندوز سون نیست سرویسی هست که روی مودم های adsl  معمولا هست

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

14 تا نود - دو تا سوئیچ 8 پورت - یک مودم که get way هر نودی که میخواد اینترنت داشته باشه رو آی پی همین مودم ست میکنم - راستش جایی که من امروز دیم مودم یک لن داده بود به هر سوئیچ و به گفته شما چون مودم ها dhcp دارن پس شبکه هم رانه ولی مشکل اینه که اولا اگه اینترنت قطع شد شبکه هم از هم میپاشه ؟ که این خیلی ضایعه و سوال آخرم اینکه بالفرض نخوام 14 نود رو حالا به هر جهت دوباره دونه بدونه آی پی ست کنم میخوام از dhcp که در حود ویندوز هست استفاده کنم اگر در 7 نیس در ویندوز سرور هست ؟ اگه آره ویندوز سرورو عوض کنم

----------


## mehdiomnia

خوب شما مشخص نکردید
چند تا سیستم دارید ؟
آیا سرور هم دارید یا خیر ؟
هدفتون چیه ؟ برای نرم افزار خاصی که شرایط خاصی داره لازم دارید یا نه فقط شبکه ساده ؟
بهرحال
شما سرور هم دارید انگار ؟ پس قضیه یکم فرق میکنه
--
در حالتیکه سرور دارید  و دامین هم برقراره توصیه من اینه که حتما آی پی بدید  و سرویس dhcp هم فعال باشه که اگر سیستمی از بیرون زدید تو شبکه بتونه یه کارایی بکنه 
 اگر سیستم هاتون ورک گروپ هستند
بازم آی پی بدید بهتره

----------


## arashpes

سلام من ۴ تا سیستم دارم.میخوام از نرم افزار net support school  استفاده کنم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید از صفر تا صد باید چکارکنم؟؟؟؟
arash.moghaddasian@yahoo.com

----------


## yogishiip

سلام 
دوست عزیز شما میتونید وارد تنظیمات مودم بشید و سرویس dhcp رو توی مودم adsl فعال کنید و توی تنظیمات کارت شبکه کلاینتها برید و دریافت آی پی رو به صورت اتوماتیک کنید.
نکته کار اینه که در صورتی که فایروال سیستم ها رو تنظیم کنید (یا غیر فعال کنید که از نظر فنی توصیه نمیشه) میتونید برای اینکه از کامپیوتر شماره 1 فایلی رو بردارید بجای آی پی از computer name استفاده کنید.اینکار ربطی به اتصال مودم دی اس ال شما به اینترنت نداره 
یعنی وقتی اینترنت قطع بشه یا اصلا کابل تلفن رو از مودم بکنید باز هم ارتباط بین کاربر ها با سرور برقراره 
الیته در صورتی که بین ویندوز xpو سون قصد دارید باید تنظیمات خاصی رو انجام بدید اگر نیاز بود بگید تا بگم 
این سرویس رو میشه از طریق ویندوز هم فعال کرد منتها به این طریق که باید روی سرور 2 تا کارت شبکه وصل کنید و یک کانکشن ppp برای adsl بسازید و از طریق سرویس ics اینکارو بکنید که توصیه نمیشه و خیلی پایدار نیست
ضمنا برای مدیریت شبکه های کوچیک میتونید از یک روتر برد میکروتیک 750 استفاده کنید که قیمتش در حد یه مودم دی اس اله و میتونید خیلی کارها باهاش بکنید از جمله تعریف وی پی ان برای هر کاربر تعیین سطح دسترسی و حجم فایل های قابل جابجایی و غیره




> *نقل قول: شبکه کردن چندین کامپیوتر بدون ست کردن ip  فقط با سوئیچ*  							سلام من ۴ تا سیستم دارم.میخوام از نرم افزار net support school   استفاده کنم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید از صفر تا صد باید چکارکنم؟؟؟؟
> arash.moghaddasian@yahoo.com


شما میتونید از راهنماهای فارسی برای نصب این نرمافزار استفاده کنید ولی اگر هدف مانیتورنگ کلاینتهاست بهتره از Radmin استفاده کنید دردسرش کمتره و سبکتره.

----------

